# Programs aren't working correctly.



## Gated (Dec 11, 2013)

I am running a legitimate copy of Windows 8.
After I rebooted my laptop 3 days ago, when I open a program, it would take 3-5 minutes to load or it loads right away and once I click on the program it freezes and stops responding.
I have already ran virus scans, used CCleaner, AdwCleaner, MalwareBytes StartUpLite, ran hardware diagnostics and nothing works.
I ran my computer in safemode and all my programs came up and loaded fast.
By loaded I mean to be able to visually see it(GUI).
When I open something it'll be active in task manager but take forever to show up on my desktop.
This has been happening for 3 days, please help.


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

I would post in malware/virus removal just to make sure.


----------



## Gated (Dec 11, 2013)

Khaoz123 said:


> I would post in malware/virus removal just to make sure.


Thanks, I posted there.
I still desperately need help though.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try running in a Clean Boot. If that works, then add one startup item at a time until you find the culprit.


----------



## Gated (Dec 11, 2013)

spunk.funk said:


> Try running in a Clean Boot. If that works, then add one startup item at a time until you find the culprit.


Ran in clean boot, everything still became slow and unresponsive(talking about programs).
But I think I found something that may help me, I ran in safe mode with no networking capabilities and everything worked normally but then I ran in safe mode with networking capabilities and everything started to be slow and unresponsive.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi go to your computer makers support pages for your model and download the network drivers both lan/Ethernet and wifi and install


----------



## Gated (Dec 11, 2013)

joeten said:


> Hi go to your computer makers support pages for your model and download the network drivers both lan/Ethernet and wifi and install


There wasn't any drivers for wifi/ethernet only LAN?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok that is fine lan is also Ethernet


----------



## Gated (Dec 11, 2013)

joeten said:


> Ok that is fine lan is also Ethernet


I installed it, restarted my computer and things are still being real slow and unresponsive.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok lets try a clean boot to troubleshoot How to perform a clean boot in Windows


----------



## Gated (Dec 11, 2013)

joeten said:


> Ok lets try a clean boot to troubleshoot How to perform a clean boot in Windows


I ran a clean boot earlier as stated from above.


> Ran in clean boot, everything still became slow and unresponsive(talking about programs).
> But I think I found something that may help me, I ran in safe mode with no networking capabilities and everything worked normally but then I ran in safe mode with networking capabilities and everything started to be slow and unresponsive.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you run any virus or malware scans to rule that out


----------



## Gated (Dec 11, 2013)

joeten said:


> Did you run any virus or malware scans to rule that out


Yes. I ran MalwareBytes and a couple other things.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What about chkdsk How to Scan & Fix Hard Drives with CHKDSK in Windows 8 - TekRevue


----------



## Gated (Dec 11, 2013)

joeten said:


> What about chkdsk How to Scan & Fix Hard Drives with CHKDSK in Windows 8 - TekRevue


I've used sfc.exe /scannow but not chkdsk
What drive do I check? In that link it said L?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Usually your drive is marked as C


----------



## Gated (Dec 11, 2013)

joeten said:


> Usually your drive is marked as C


It says its being used.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes it will does it not ask if you wish to run at the next reboot in which case you say yes and reboot.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search, type in *CMD*, Right click the *CMD *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. Now type a *Y* for Yes and reboot the computer. Check Disk will run through 5 stages at the next bootup, it may take a while.


----------



## Gated (Dec 11, 2013)

joeten said:


> Yes it will does it not ask if you wish to run at the next reboot in which case you say yes and reboot.


Ran CHKDSK, things are still being unresponsive and slow.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Is it windows or some other software did chkdsk fix anything


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the *make and model #* of your laptop? 
How do you connect to the internet? Wired or Wirelessly? If Wirelessly, try connecting with an Ethernet cable, does that change anything?


----------

